# Forum Update - We're back! Ask your questions here.



## Janet H (Sep 14, 2022)

In the past day we've been working to update the forum to a new software platform and we've been offline.  Welcome back! The new forum software is called Xenforo and there are some new features and functions.  

*LOGIN CHANGE:*
Your account can be accessed by logging in with your e-mail address or username (that displays on posts) plus the password for your account.  If you are having trouble with this and can't get through the password reset process you can click the contact link at the bottom of the page to reach out for help.

If you've set up a new account because you couldn't access your old one let us know.  we can consolidate these and get you logged back into your old account.

There are many new features and I encourage you to wander around, test things out and then visit your profile and do some updating.  Please keep in mind that changes and adjustments are still being made and so views will become more refined over the next few days.

*Update your profile:*

Consider uploading a new avatar (little pic next to your posts).  The new site accommodates larger images and old avatars are looking a little tired.
Add a photo album or two
Update your signature
*Mobile viewing*
The site runs well on small screens. Try it out on the road, use your regular login - no app required.

There are many things still being tweaked and fiddled with and you will continue to see some changes but we wanted to get back online as soon as possible - thanks in advance for your patience.

Post up if you have questions - we're all learning


----------



## taxlady (Sep 14, 2022)

Is the place to mention quirks that we have noticed? 

I notice that the emojis from the old forum are posting as text, not as the cute emojis. Any chance that can be fixed?

Also, I tried posting an emoji from the emoji symbol in a post. But, it seems to want the emoji to be at the end of the post. I couldn't move my cursor past the emoji, to continue my post.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 14, 2022)

I just looked for my contacts. I can't find them. Where is my list of friends?


----------



## cookiecrafter (Sep 14, 2022)

I love the update ... Thank You!!!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 14, 2022)

Click your name at top of page then  account details on the pop-up. Click following. Your friends are there. HTH


----------



## Janet H (Sep 14, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Is the place to mention quirks that we have noticed?
> 
> I notice that the emojis from the old forum are posting as text, not as the cute emojis. Any chance that can be fixed?
> 
> Also, I tried posting an emoji from the emoji symbol in a post. But, it seems to want the emoji to be at the end of the post. I couldn't move my cursor past the emoji, to continue my post.


This is a dandy place to post "quirks".  There are likely a lot of them still...

We'll get the old emojis loaded in a day or so (it's already on the to do list) and they should be working as expected then.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 14, 2022)

YAY!!! 
I was going to wait until tomorrow to try to log in to the new and improved site, heh!  Thanks to all of you behind-the-scene-elves
<edit - I had mentioned "mentions" in the past to the admin/mods, where if you type @Kaneohegirlinaz it will notify that member you were "mentioning" them - LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm so lost...

1) Do we no longer have a link to "Subscribed threads", or is it masquerading under another name? -NEVER MIND! Found it!

2) Is there a way to go to the "next new post" in a thread that you have already read or have posted in? -Still looking...

*********************

This looks really great, *Janet*! But now I have to learn the new navigation around here while already having to learn how to use a new cellphone. My gray matter is being challenged.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 14, 2022)

msmofet said:


> Click your name at top of page then  account details on the pop-up. Click following. Your friends are there. HTH
> 
> View attachment 61636
> 
> View attachment 61637


Thank you. So, it's just a question of calling it something else. I wonder if there is a place to see who someone else is friends with. That was in the profile on the old site.


----------



## Silversage (Sep 15, 2022)

i LOVE - LOVE - LOVE the new graphics and the new look!  And the site loads so much better on my tablet without all those annoying popups.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 15, 2022)

Well, talk about stumbling around,  I'm not a big fan of 'new' things. I do like the look but  Wow...  

Question,  I've always had the last post pop up first (in other words the thread was reversed).  Can I still do this?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 15, 2022)

Well done and overdue.  Of course there will be a short learning curve for some.  But anyone that uses forums like I do, this is a breath of fresh air.
For pictures it now has become a copy and paste.  No longer must you fumble through several pages before you could insert a pic into your post.  I assume this is the case I have not tried it yet.
I want to get rid of the right side pane?  How do I do that?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 15, 2022)

Thanks for all the work, *Janet*!  As with everything, it takes some getting used to.

One of the first posts I made on the new software did something an old forum did years ago.  I highlighted a word, to italicize it, but after that word was in italics, every other word after was in italics, no matter what I did!  The same thing didn't happen in this post, with the bold, above.  I remember they eventually fixed that on the other forum, but until they did, I had to finish typing the posts, then italicize the word(s), and only individual words would be in italics.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 15, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Well, talk about stumbling around,  I'm not a big fan of 'new' things. I do like the look but  Wow...
> 
> Question,  I've always had the last post pop up first (in other words the thread was reversed).  Can I still do this?


Not currently - I also read in reversed order.  That said, when you open a thread, it should open to the last bit you read and so you can keep on going (down the page).  There may be a software add-on solution for this - still investigating...


----------



## Janet H (Sep 15, 2022)

Roll_Bones said:


> I want to get rid of the right side pane?  How do I do that?


Not currently an option BUT you might try using the option to widen the page view  - these controls are at the to of the right column.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 15, 2022)

Thanks for the like button!


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 15, 2022)

"Jump to New" does not work.   Just goes a little bit down on the 1st post.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 15, 2022)

Where do you even find "Jump to New"?


----------



## msmofet (Sep 15, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Is the place to mention quirks that we have noticed?
> 
> I notice that the emojis from the old forum are posting as text, not as the cute emojis. Any chance that can be fixed?
> 
> Also, I tried posting an emoji from the emoji symbol in a post. But, it seems to want the emoji to be at the end of the post. I couldn't move my cursor past the emoji, to continue my post.


I couldn't add more text after smilies were inserted TILL I hit the page down arrow then it moved my cursor to the end of the line after the inserted smilies and I could continue typing.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 15, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Where do you even find "Jump to New"?


I can't find Jump to new either. It seems to be missing on this page. I don't know why it isn't at the top of every page.

I did find it on this thread at the top of the page -


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 15, 2022)

No more "thank you" quick thingy?


----------



## msmofet (Sep 15, 2022)

GinnyPNW said:


> No more "thank you" quick thingy?


Use the like button on the bottom right of post.  There are several options to choose from.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 15, 2022)

Thanks!  I did see the Like button and have used it...I did like the "Thank you" as a quick way to make a private comment, upon occasion.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 15, 2022)

GinnyPNW said:


> Thanks!  I did see the Like button and have used it...I did like the "Thank you" as a quick way to make a private comment, upon occasion.


If I could add, if you'd like to do a quick hit to someone, try quoting that post, typing @GinnyPNW ... oh and hit that members name in the drop down box) which is called a mention, that person will receive a notice (ie the little bell in the upper right hand corner of your name, if there are multiple notifications, hit that bell 2 times to view them all at once) that you were talking about them, or do an actual Private Message by utilizing the "start conversation", by 'hovering over that member, it that button and voila!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 15, 2022)

I think it will be helpful if we each mention which device we're having issues with. I'm not sure, but it may make a difference between phone with app, phone using website, laptop, etc.

I saw "Jump to New" in the subject bar at the top of the screen on the right side on both my phone and laptop.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 15, 2022)

I like the new forum look! I need to do some exploring. I'm curious to see the size limits on photos. The old software limits were pretty small. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2022)

I'm slowly getting used to the new software. As someone who NEVER wants things to change, that's saying something. 

Quick question. I have been clicking on the WHAT'S New tab to read the newest stuff. That works out well for me.  

Where can I find the MARK FORUMS READ button?


----------



## taxlady (Sep 16, 2022)

msmofet said:


> I can't find Jump to new either. It seems to be missing on this page. I don't know why it isn't at the top of every page.
> 
> I did find it on this thread at the top of the page -
> 
> View attachment 61661


I see it sometimes. No, it doesn't seem to work correctly. There doesn't seem to be a way to go directly to the first post that I haven't read, when I am looking at the list of new posts. For this thread, I clicked the last post. Unfortunately, that was on the next page after the last one I had read and there were a bunch of other new posts in between.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 16, 2022)

So...I get the like button...but is there a way to see who liked the post?


----------



## taxlady (Sep 16, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I see it sometimes. No, it doesn't seem to work correctly. There doesn't seem to be a way to go directly to the first post that I haven't read, when I am looking at the list of new posts. For this thread, I clicked the last post. Unfortunately, that was on the next page after the last one I had read and there were a bunch of other new posts in between.


I think I figured out the "Jump to new" thingee. It only shows up if the forum thinks there are posts that you haven't seen. That's the same as with the old forum's "go to first new post" button. The problem with it not seeming to jump correctly is because the forum doesn't always know which post we have seen with the old forum software. That should straighten itself as we see the old posts here and it sets the cookies or however it keeps track.


----------



## Petek (Sep 16, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> I'm slowly getting used to the new software. As someone who NEVER wants things to change, that's saying something.
> 
> Quick question. I have been clicking on the WHAT'S New tab to read the newest stuff. That works out well for me.
> 
> Where can I find the MARK FORUMS READ button?


The upper left side of a forum page contains an option titled FORUMS together with a downward pointing triangle. Click on the triangle to see the _Mark forums read_ option.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2022)

Petek said:


> The upper left side of a forum page contains an option titled FORUMS together with a downward pointing triangle. Click on the triangle to see the _Mark forums read_ option.


Thank You!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 16, 2022)

GinnyPNW said:


> So...I get the like button...but is there a way to see who liked the post?


It's in the list called "Your news feed". Sometimes, if you click the bar below the post, when it has a circle with a thumbs-up, it will show who reacted. It may only work on your own posts. Let me know if you figure out more.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 16, 2022)

Petek said:


> The upper left side of a forum page contains an option titled FORUMS together with a downward pointing triangle. Click on the triangle to see the _Mark forums read_ option.


Does anyone know which forums that marks as read? If it just said forum (singular), I would assume the one which is being viewed. But, it worries me that I might be marking all forums read, since it is written as a plural. Or maybe all subforums of the parent forum.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 16, 2022)

GinnyPNW said:


> So...I get the like button...but is there a way to see who liked the post?


Yes, hit that little bell in the upper right two times, these are all of your 'notifications' which include any 'relied to' threads that you've replied to and 'reactions' to your posts.


----------



## Tech Admin (Sep 16, 2022)

taxlady said:


> Does anyone know which forums that marks as read? If it just said forum (singular), I would assume the one which is being viewed. But, it worries me that I might be marking all forums read, since it is written as a plural. Or maybe all subforums of the parent forum.


The one in this image is the Mark *All* Forums Read link.




The one in the next image is for the forum that you are currently reading only.


----------



## Tech Admin (Sep 16, 2022)

taxlady said:


> The problem with it not seeming to jump correctly is because the forum doesn't always know which post we have seen with the old forum software.


I think you may have this right.  When we changed forum software, it doesn't seem to remember read/un-read from the old forum.  I think everyone should use the Mark Forums Read button up top, just this one time in order to reset your personal "read details".  After that, threads with new posts should start positioning you properly at the first post un-read by you.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Sep 16, 2022)

taxlady said:


> It's in the list called "Your news feed". Sometimes, if you click the bar below the post, when it has a circle with a thumbs-up, it will show who reacted. It may only work on your own posts. Let me know if you figure out more.


I figured out what I was looking for...if you double click the bar with the thumbs up, a pop-up shows who liked that post.  Thanks for trying guys!!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 16, 2022)

GinnyPNW said:


> So...I get the like button...but is there a way to see who liked the post?


It's in the list called "Your news feed".





Tech Admin said:


> The one in this image is the Mark *All* Forums Read link.
> 
> View attachment 61672
> 
> ...


Thank you. That's actually perfectly logical.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 16, 2022)

Another question re: 'Mark Forums Read'.  

With the old software, marking the forums read resulted in their dropping off your feed. When a new thread came up, the marked ones were no longer displayed. For me that's a cleaner way to display what you want. With this new software, all the marked read threads still appear. They're just not bolded.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 16, 2022)

caseydog said:


> I like the new forum look! I need to do some exploring. I'm curious to see the size limits on photos. The old software limits were pretty small.
> 
> CD


Size limits are very large now - 2 megs.  Over sized images will be resized automatically and Bonus: you can rotate images in the photo uploader.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 17, 2022)

All of a sudden, I'm getting pop-up video ads on my phone! This had not been an issue with the old app, and had not happened since the conversion to the new. This is beyond annoying,  since they cover a a good chunk of where I am reading and I have to kill them. Some can't even be closed, just paused so that they aren't a distraction. Is there a way to eliminate them?


----------



## Janet H (Sep 17, 2022)

Be sure you are logged in... You should have a better experience


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 17, 2022)

But...but I am logged in.

Maybe it was a one-off? It does't seem to be happening now.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 17, 2022)

@Janet H the "quote" is not working correctly ...


----------



## taxlady (Sep 17, 2022)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @Janet H the "quote" is not working correctly ...


It's definitely confusing. The button labelled "+ Quote" is for multi quote. Hitting reply, automagically quotes the post where the reply button was. I found it really hard to figure out what was my reply and what was stuff that was already posted. I turned on the thing to see the BB code and now it is easier to tell.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2022)

I found "Today's Birthdays", but I keep getting this:


----------



## msmofet (Sep 18, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I found "Today's Birthdays", but I keep getting this:


Where did you find the birthdays?


----------



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I found "Today's Birthdays", but I keep getting this:


If you look at the blue bar at the top, there is a "Members" link. When you click that, you get a page about members and the birthdays are listed in the left hand column.

I clicked "reply" to msmofet's reply. I don't understand why it quoted my reply and not msmofet's. This new software is driving me buggy.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 19, 2022)

taxlady said:


> If you look at the blue bar at the top, there is a "Members" link. When you click that, you get a page about members and the birthdays are listed in the left hand column.
> 
> I clicked "reply" to msmofet's reply. I don't understand why it quoted my reply and not msmofet's. This new software is driving me buggy.


There are some bugs to be worked out. 
(I miss all the old smileys, these are limited. I will have to dig out my smileys folder.)

Thank you for the reply. I found it.

Also, I used to be able to copy the link/code for pics in my albums and post them in a thread. I can't seem to do that anymore.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 19, 2022)

trying to insert a pic edit: so it worked but can't add text after it. Just in front.?   So when you clic on the picture icon above a window opens, drag and drop.  Not even copy and paste?  This requires two windows to be open at the same time.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 19, 2022)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> If I could add, if you'd like to do a quick hit to someone, try quoting that post, typing @GinnyPNW ... oh and hit that members name in the drop down box) which is called a mention, that person will receive a notice (ie the little bell in the upper right hand corner of your name, if there are multiple notifications, hit that bell 2 times to view them all at once) that you were talking about them, or do an actual Private Message by utilizing the "start conversation", by 'hovering over that member, it that button and voila!


Yes.  I really like this function @Kaneohegirlinaz
Yes, "Messages "  are now "Conversations"


Cooking Goddess said:


> I think it will be helpful if we each mention which device we're having issues with. I'm not sure, but it may make a difference between phone with app, phone using website, laptop, etc.
> 
> I saw "Jump to New" in the subject bar at the top of the screen on the right side on both my phone and laptop.


Exactly.  You should be able to run the "Full" version of this forum on your phone.  Moderators needs this to moderate from a phone as a convenience.  Moderating on the phone app can be challenging.  So try to run the full version.  Not the app.


caseydog said:


> I like the new forum look! I need to do some exploring. I'm curious to see the size limits on photos. The old software limits were pretty small.
> 
> CD


This is one of the best upgrades so far.  The forum controls do size the photo to fit.  So you can just copy and paste a photo directly into your reply.
Also with YouTube videos you can just paste the URL into the reply field.   This makes posting photos and video's very easy now. 



Cooking Goddess said:


> All of a sudden, I'm getting pop-up video ads on my phone! This had not been an issue with the old app, and had not happened since the conversion to the new. This is beyond annoying,  since they cover a a good chunk of where I am reading and I have to kill them. Some can't even be closed, just paused so that they aren't a distraction. Is there a way to eliminate them?


Ad Block Plus. Its free and it works.  PC or phone.


taxlady said:


> I found "Today's Birthdays", but I keep getting this:


Many forums have gotten away from displaying birthdays.  Many forums do not even give you the option to display or not display birthdays.  I think you have that option here?  I have not checked.
It clearly could be a privacy issue.  Sometimes birthdays are just what someone needs to invade your privacy and or financial accounts/info.


dragnlaw said:


> trying to insert a pic edit: so it worked but can't add text after it. Just in front.?   So when you clic on the picture icon above a window opens, drag and drop.  Not even copy and paste?  This requires two windows to be open at the same time.
> View attachment 61713


I just checked and "Copy/Paste does work.  I went to the photo - right clicked it - clicked "copy" and dumped it right into the reply field.  I did not even need to use the forum control to do it.  Just copy and picture and paste it directly into your reply.  Very nice BTW.  Easy.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 19, 2022)

You can also click "insert" after uploading an image to place the pic in the post.  It will be inserted where your cursor is.  You can click below the image to add more text.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 19, 2022)

Roll_Bones said:


> Ad Block Plus. Its free and it works.  PC or phone.


I have Ad Block on my phone and laptop. As my reply to Janet said, I think it was a one-off. Since my question, it has not happened. 




Roll_Bones said:


> You should be able to run the "Full" version of this forum on your phone.  Moderators needs this to moderate from a phone as a convenience.  Moderating on the phone app can be challenging.  So try to run the full version.  Not the app.


I know that. But it is much easier to hop onto DC for a quick minute when I tap the DC app icon on my home screen rather than open a window, type in the address, wait for the page to load. Besides, if I plan on doing any editing or creating long, involved posts, I use my laptop rather than my phone/tablet. Always did it that way, will continue to do so.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 19, 2022)

Roll_Bones said:


> Yes.  I really like this function @Kaneohegirlinaz
> Yes, "Messages "  are now "Conversations"
> <snip>


I tried that once and it didn't seem to be working. Let me try again. @Roll_Bones 
Okay, this time it popped up your name, once I had typed "Roll". It seems to need to be woken up. I tried again, and it started showing a list of names after the first two letters.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 19, 2022)

I used to get email notifications about replies to my subscribed posts. Is there a setting I need to update to get those again? I got a few, when the new software was first in use.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 19, 2022)

*taxy*, the preference settings can be accessed if you tap on your avatar at the top of the page.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 19, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *taxy*, the preference settings can be accessed if you tap on your avatar at the top of the page.


Yeah, I know where they are. I had already checked them and they looked fine. I want to know if there is something else I have to update. This is what they look like now. I haven't touched them since the update. I have looked at them, just not changed anything.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 20, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I tried that once and it didn't seem to be working. Let me try again. @Roll_Bones
> Okay, this time it popped up your name, once I had typed "Roll". It seems to need to be woken up. I tried again, and it started showing a list of names after the first two letters.


It did not send me an "Alert".  Had you not quoted my post I would have never seen it.  I mean its useless if it does not "Alert" you. @taxlady 
When I start to type you user name it produces the correct one immediately.  So that part is working.  @Janet H.  But a "Mention" should trigger an "Alert" to the member you are mentioning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 20, 2022)

@Roll_Bones, you can turn on alerts in your "Preferences", which can be accessed through your avatar at the top of the page.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 21, 2022)

@Cooking Goddess  Yes they are on. I did not have to turn them on.  I got the "alert" from this post so it does work. Thank you.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 23, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I notice that the emojis from the old forum are posting as text, not as the cute emojis. Any chance that can be fixed?


The old emojis are back and working


----------



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2022)

I'm still not getting emails about new posts. I have looked through my preferences and I still can't see what needs to be updated. Is there somewhere else I need to look?


----------



## Janet H (Sep 23, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I'm still not getting emails about new posts. I have looked through my preferences and I still can't see what needs to be updated. Is there somewhere else I need to look?


Click on "watched" at the top of the forum.  Select your watched threads and then after you have the list, check to see that e-mail is enabled.  If not, tick the check box and scroll down to save your preferences


.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2022)

Janet H said:


> Click on "watched" at the top of the forum.  Select your watched threads and then after you have the list, check to see that e-mail is enabled.  If not, tick the check box and scroll down to save your preferences
> 
> 
> View attachment 61811.


Thanks, found it. But, oh dear oh dear oh dear. I have a few hundred pages of watched posts.

I used the "select all" button and chose "enable email notification" and then clicked "go". It reloaded the page and none of those threads was still ticked. Am I doing that right?


----------



## Janet H (Sep 23, 2022)

Scroll to the bottom and look for the select all...


----------



## taxlady (Sep 23, 2022)

Janet H said:


> Scroll to the bottom and look for the select all...
> 
> View attachment 61812


Yeah, I found that. After clicking that, I selected "Enable email notifications" and clicked "Go". That didn't seem to work. I haven't gotten any email notifications for the ones I updated earlier and have been replied to, like this thread.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 26, 2022)

To the Admin folks:
What happened to our "signatures" with the new format?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 26, 2022)

@Kaneohegirlinaz, I can see your sigs and everyone else's. It might be because I'm special...or maybe it's because I checked my settings on my account page. After you click on your profile photo, go to *Settings*, then *Preferences *(both in the left-hand column), then scroll down to *Content Options* and click on the "Show people's signature..."

I'm still not sure I've got all my settings back to the way I like. I do know that I turn off the "stay logged in" button each time I log in, and yet I'm still logged in when I exit DC...unless I actually sign out. *sigh*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 26, 2022)

@Cooking Goddess yup, I have that box ticked, but I don't see even my sig unless I go here there and all over town ... okay, never mind ... I see it NOW! GEEZ!!!!


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 26, 2022)

LOl, I didn't realize that's what you meant, when I quoted you in the other thread.  I've always been able to see it.  Hope it stays that way for you but let me know if not.  Although I think CG has said it all. 
Must admit I'm having a tough go of it in there as well.  There's still a few I haven't figured out.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 26, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> LOl, I didn't realize that's what you meant, when I quoted you in the other thread.  I've always been able to see it.  Hope it stays that way for you but let me know if not.  Although I think CG has said it all.
> Must admit I'm having a tough go of it in there as well.  There's still a few I haven't figured out.


Call me dense ... but if I'm "lukering" rather than signed in, I can't see much ... like signatures, DOH!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 26, 2022)

Is it a setting that you have to turn on to be able to see the signatures? I vaguely remember seeing something like that and turning it on.

Kgirl, I have been seeing your signature all along, so I wasn't sure what you meant.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 5, 2022)

Do we really need a "Are you sure you want to mark all forums read?" button? One click should do the trick. It's not as if the posts are lost forever.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 5, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> Do we really need a "Are you sure you want to mark all forums read?" button? One click should do the trick. It's not as if the posts are lost forever.


I know... but the software doesn't


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 5, 2022)

I wish that when I unclick the "Stay logged in" box, I did not remain logged in after I close the window/tab. I need to log out manually each time I'm leaving the site.

Also, @Janet H, I know you mentioned that the "Random Media" might be eliminated. Is that still the plan, or is it sticking around? Just wondering...


----------



## Janet H (Dec 5, 2022)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I wish that when I unclick the "Stay logged in" box, I did not remain logged in after I close the window/tab. I need to log out manually each time I'm leaving the site.
> 
> Also, @Janet H, I know you mentioned that the "Random Media" might be eliminated. Is that still the plan, or is it sticking around? Just wondering...


When you leave the site (even if you don't logout), the server will sever the connection after about 30 minutes of inactivity.  When you come back, the server recognizes you and cane log you back in.


regarding the random media - I think we're going t leave it - there's lots of views.. but have been looking at the possibility of adding a link that would collapse the view.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 5, 2022)

I, for one, like the random Media.  I think it's neat to see some of the old pictures.  I often will clic on an interesting one and see the rest of their album. 
So my vote is to keep,


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 28, 2022)

HEH!
I was _trying _to add photos to my albums and could not!
10MB is the limit to all of them, even though some of mine have well over that and now say that I have only 4.8MB left ... not much.  I have few food pics that are that small.
Is this going to be forever?


----------



## Janet H (Jan 2, 2023)

No - The limit has been raised.  As for the large images.. are they auto-sizing when you try to upload or are they being refused?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 3, 2023)

RE: Post editing: What happened to the delete option or to go to advanced options?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 3, 2023)

Posts have an "Edit" time limit.  After the edit time expires, you cannot edit further.  I am not sure how long it is.  I have never seen an option to delete it once you post it.  Edit yes.  Delete no.  Most forums are 1 hour.
With the new software, you are in the "Advanced Options" all the time.  The controls give you most everything you need without having to "Click" on a new advanced menu.
Moderators can and will delete posts and threads if you ask them.

Oh...Unless its changed, you cannot "Edit" a "Conversation" at all.  No time limit applies.  Once you post it, it is posted for good.
This was a question I asked when the forum was upgraded.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 3, 2023)

As noted posts have an edit window BUT it can be extended on a single post if you contact a moderator with a link to the post.  Also... we might need a sample of your recipe


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 3, 2023)

Janet H said:


> As noted posts have an edit window BUT it can be extended on a single post if you contact a moderator with a link to the post. * Also... we might need a sample of your recipe *


please note, enough for all to test, with several bites.  
(Except Frank, he's on a diet.)


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2023)

I have wished for a delete button a few times. These were within a minute of posting. Once, a blank reply posted. Another time, a reply was in the wrong place. Either it turned into a reply to someone else's post or what should have been a reply to someone's post, was just a post that wasn't attached to the post the reply was meant for.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 3, 2023)

Janet H said:


> No - The limit has been raised.  As for the large images.. _are they auto-sizing when you try to upload or are they being refused?_


Yes.
But all of my existing albums have the same, 10mb limit and 4.xx remaining, no matter how many photos are in any of them ... oh well, I'll just have to start new albums, that's all.


----------

